# Vambulance vs Box



## ZombieEMT (Jan 2, 2013)

I apologize if this is a repeat thread, but I was wondering if anybody actually prefers using van ambulances opposed to box type.

I know starting my career, I worked for a department that ran 5 boxes and two vans. The two vans were only used in all calls and special events. Most people dreaded a van. However, the new company that I work for runs both, five boxes and five vans. We primarily run 911 but are contracted with a local hospital for mental health transfers. I have actually come to like them in normal situations. I have actually found them to be quite pleasing in cardiac arrests on a shocking note. The closer bench seat allows me to plant my behind completely on seat and the closer captain seat allows me to maintain an appropriate seal and bag.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Box all day. So much space for activities!


----------



## Achilles (Jan 2, 2013)

Type 1 and medium duty on a commercial chassis.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the vanbulances. They normally have a smoother ride and smoother shifts. 

They are smaller so they are easier to get by thing (like when fire parks on a single road and you have to get by). 

Everything is easily within reach in the back. 

If the driver makes a sudden turn or stop its easier to grab onto something so you don't fall.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 2, 2013)

I like a van only if its a Sprinter.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 2, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I like a van only if its a Sprinter.



From the ones I've seen it makes you look like you are in a fishbowl from the size of the windows. 

Also heard they have a lot of mechanical issues


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 2, 2013)

firefite said:


> From the ones I've seen it makes you look like you are in a fishbowl from the size of the windows.
> 
> Also heard they have a lot of mechanical issues



It's not bad if the windows are tinted or like ours have wraps over the windows. 

Mechanical wise ours have been good. First batch are 3 years old with 180k+ miles. Less $$ in repairs than the Ford/Chevy vans and type 1 Chevys. And nearly twice the fuel economy.


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 3, 2013)

I looked at NHTSA page today. They have not rate Sprinters for some reason in their safety/rollover tests. (Look under "Mercedes", not "Dodge").

http://www.safercar.gov/Vehicle+Sho...EDES-BENZ&model=SPRINTER+2500+CARGO+VAN&year=

I used to like the 18 inch Ford Stretch vans. Cadillacs were ok for transports as were Suburbans. Modulars were like riding the end of a diving board, but Omaha and Lincoln had lots of potholes etc. Hated the USAF Chevy, leaked road dust and exhaust into patient compartment.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 3, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> I looked at NHTSA page today. They have not rate Sprinters for some reason in their safety/rollover tests. (Look under "Mercedes", not "Dodge").
> 
> http://www.safercar.gov/Vehicle+Sho...EDES-BENZ&model=SPRINTER+2500+CARGO+VAN&year=
> 
> I used to like the 18 inch Ford Stretch vans. Cadillacs were ok for transports as were Suburbans. Modulars were like riding the end of a diving board, but Omaha and Lincoln had lots of potholes etc. Hated the USAF Chevy, leaked road dust and exhaust into patient compartment.



There are videos on YouTube from Europe showing evasive maneuver testing and crash testing. 

A few of ours have been in severe wrecks and held up very well.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

shfd739 said:


> I like a van only if its a Sprinter.


imo, Sprinter is good for my dirtbike.. but crappy for patient care. 
Box all day.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 3, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> imo, Sprinter is good for my dirtbike.. but crappy for patient care.
> Box all day.



Well yeah lol. I prefer my generator box. But if I have to use a van I want a Sprinter. Our folks will fight over who gets the Sprinters trying to avoid the Ford and Chevy vans


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Jan 3, 2013)

I prefer my companys checy vans when im druvibg and a box when im riding as AIC


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 3, 2013)

Where I work FT it is all vans (soon to be switching to sprinters). Where I volly it is all type 1 or 3.

I prefer the 1 or 3s


----------



## jlw (Jan 6, 2013)

My private service runs in multiple cities, but here in Cincinnati we have four stations, this station has about 20-25 units, the others have 3-5 each. 

All are boxes, Wheeled Coach boxes on Ford E450 chassis, all diesel except the six 2012's have the V10 gas, we do have a total of 6 Mercedes Sprinters thrown in the mix, they are AEV Trama Hawks. 

There is ONE vanbulance on the road in the entire region, and its driven by an all female crew who requested one.

Cheap shot of a part of the bay.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 6, 2013)

Since you are in New Jersey, ask the nice folks down in Trenton NJ what they like using.  It's only the 29th most dangerous city in the US.

I prefer working in a box ambulance myself.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 6, 2013)

jlw said:


> My private service runs in multiple cities, but here in Cincinnati we have four stations, this station has about 20-25 units, the others have 3-5 each.
> 
> All are boxes, Wheeled Coach boxes on Ford E450 chassis, all diesel except the six 2012's have the V10 gas, we do have a total of 6 Mercedes Sprinters thrown in the mix, they are AEV Trama Hawks.
> 
> ...



Saw some of your units out in New York on the Hurricane Sandy Deployment.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 6, 2013)

For driving around in Boston, you can't really beat the van. It's smaller, has slightly better pickup and better stopping power (at least ours do) and three point turns are easier. 

That said, being able to access the patient's right side while remaining harnessed in wouldn't kill me. I like the mini-mods, I think I could get used to those pretty easily.


----------



## jlw (Jan 6, 2013)

firefite said:


> Saw some of your units out in New York on the Hurricane Sandy Deployment.



Yeah, our company contracts with AMR on FEMA deployments. They've been to the gulf, texas, and out to NY/NJ.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Jan 6, 2013)

My first aid squad in NJ uses three box ambulances. One 2000 F350 Chasis, one 1994 E350 Chasis (hopefully being replaced in a year or two), and one 2008 F450 XLT chasis (equipped for bariatric transport).

The Fire Department in CT used to use a 1999 medium duty Road Rescue. It's been sold and a replacement is in the works. I believe it is going to be a medium duty as well from PL Custom.

I took CEVO using a van. As far as vehicle handling, it is a little easier than a box, but there is very little room in the back. The box types are great for having both our members and one or two paramedics if needed. I know the fewer people, the better for the patient, but if you have a code or something like that, it's good to have a few hands in the back.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 6, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> I used to like the 18 inch Ford Stretch vans. Cadillacs were ok for transports as were Suburbans. Modulars were like riding the end of a diving board, but Omaha and Lincoln had lots of potholes etc. Hated the USAF Chevy, leaked road dust and exhaust into patient compartment.



You know how I know you're old? 



kaaatielove said:


> imo, Sprinter is good for my dirtbike.. but crappy for patient care.
> Box all day.



Y'all can ride dirtbikes in the everglades!?  


Only ever worked in a Type III, I like them, I'm just short enough to be able to stand up straight in the back. Only thing that gets me the brim of my hat hides the stuff that sticks out from the ceiling and I've knocked my head pretty hard a few times. Always gives the patient a good laugh though. You'd think after a year and a half I'd know where those things are but nope...


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 11, 2013)

either one works for me, but I prefer trucks.


----------



## galice14 (Jan 11, 2013)

box


----------



## galice14 (Jan 11, 2013)

that tank is nice ttoo


----------

